# Home Gyms



## sportTchick (Sep 15, 2004)

Do many of you out there have home gyms?

I am currently working out at a Gold's but am getting my equipment at home in my basement as soon as Gym Source gets my Smith Cage in stock and will deliver my entire order at once.
Anyway, I use alot of different things in my workouts at the gym...dumbells, freeweights, machines, etc.  
I am very excited about my impending delivery of equipment and getting fun stuff for home, it will make my life so much easier and my workouts way more convenient (although I always find the time, convenient or not).
However, despite my anticipation, there is a lingering, haunting concern about eventually becoming bored or not pushing myself as hard.  Has anyone out there come across this issue?  I am just wondering you guys that workout at home feel about your home gyms (like more or less than public gyms?)  
Any tips/experiences from anyone and everyone would be greatly appreciated.

Also, curious as to the type of flooring on which your equipment is on.

Thanks!


----------



## Yanick (Sep 15, 2004)

i can see how some people might like a gym more than working out at home, more equipment to choose from etc.  I am not one of those ppl, if i had a choice i would rather workout at home, i don't need other people with me, i hate the music most gyms play, i hate the people at the gym and i hate traveling to and from the gym.  All in all i think you made the right choice, all you really need is a power rack, bench, olympic barbells, db's and weights and you have everything you really need.


----------



## LAM (Sep 15, 2004)

I've never had a "home" gym but a bunch of my roofer buddies and myself converted an old garage into a gym.  we had every piece of equipment in there.  it was great when other people where training but when you were by yourself IMO, it sucked ass.  I need to go to  a gym for the atmosphere and for the many piles of free weights...


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 15, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I've never had a "home" gym but a bunch of my roofer buddies and myself converted an old garage into a gym. we had every piece of equipment in there. it was great when other people where training but when you were by yourself IMO, it sucked ass. I need to go to a gym for the atmosphere and for the many piles of free weights...


I wish I had a place that had a good bodybuilding atmosphere or anything a step up from what I have currently which is fat non-working wives lifting two pound dumbells.


----------



## sportTchick (Sep 15, 2004)

Yeah, I also hate the music (that's why I always bring my iPod and headphones), hate the commute when there is traffic or it is out of my way, hate waiting for equipment.
I also hate when the open hours are too limited (I like working out really early and sometimes late and the weekend hours at most gyms typically suck)

I am getting a smith cage, olympic bar, ez curl bar, multipurpose bench, db & weights (of course) and a small cable sys

I know I have enough stuff, but there are small things I will miss that I will have to convert into stuff I can do at home.  

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Premiere (Sep 15, 2004)

i love working out at home in my home gym ... u dont have to wait for a set of dumbbells or barbells or anything for that matter! it's awesome


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 15, 2004)

sportTchick said:
			
		

> Yeah, I also hate the music (that's why I always bring my iPod and headphones), hate the commute when there is traffic or it is out of my way, hate waiting for equipment.
> I also hate when the open hours are too limited (I like working out really early and sometimes late and the weekend hours at most gyms typically suck)
> 
> I am getting a smith cage, olympic bar, ez curl bar, multipurpose bench, db & weights (of course) and a small cable sys
> ...


I can't afford an Ipod, so im stuck with the Classic Rock crap.  Perhaps, someone could help me out a little? 

http://www.freeiPods.com/default.aspx?referer=8401981

*SPAM*


----------



## sportTchick (Sep 15, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I can't afford an Ipod, so im stuck with the Classic Rock crap.  Perhaps, someone could help me out a little?
> 
> http://www.freeiPods.com/default.aspx?referer=8401981
> 
> *SPAM*



Classic rock...hey, you're lucky...most of the time at my gym they play that new pop stuff.  It's disgusting.  Try working out to girly and boy band ballads and some of that American Idol crud they try to pass off as music.

Good luck with the iPod.  I luv mine.


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2004)

There are pros and cons to each.
I built a room out in the backyard with sliding patio windows on all 4 corners. Inside contains my Hoist universal gym, my dual stack cable crossover machine, my preacher curl bench, and all my dumbells. Outside the room on my patio is my bench press. Between sets I like to walk around on the patio in the evening. So having my gym outside is nice for the fresh air while working out. It's actually really nice in the summer and post winter before it gets cold and rainy. It is then that I would rather be working out in the gym. The Gym has the benefit of being nice and spacious with much more equipment than even the biggest home gym can ever have. So for me, I love both.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 19, 2004)

Premiere said:
			
		

> i love working out at home in my home gym ... u dont have to wait for a set of dumbbells or barbells or anything for that matter! it's awesome



i second that. i love working out by myself ... no distractions. do what i want to do and at my own pace. even workout naked if i want to j/k.


----------



## sportTchick (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback!  I am so stoked about being able to workout at home soon, that is whenever gym source delivers my stuff.

No distractions and having to contend w/ others for equip or getting frustrated when people are hanging out on stuff gabbing.
Or when you big guys leave 1000 lbs on the leg press/ hack squat!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 19, 2004)

and dont forget working out naked.....wear shoes of course lol.


----------



## sportTchick (Sep 19, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> ...even workout naked if i want to j/k.



Bullet-
Warning:  Take care of your, err..., equipment!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 19, 2004)

safety is job 1


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 19, 2004)

how much did it cost you for your equipment


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 19, 2004)

i dont have anything extravagant but i have enough to do what i want and get the job done. i may join a gym at some point but right now im happy with my setup.


----------



## sportTchick (Sep 19, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> safety is job 1



  

...equipment...job...


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 19, 2004)

speaking of getting the job done.....time to move some iron. cya later.


----------



## sportTchick (Sep 19, 2004)

Chris-

New equip is usually kinda expensive depending on what you get.
You can always checked out shops that see used sports gear...here in the states exists a chain called Play-It-Again Sports that re-sells used stuff- from cardio to weights, dumbells, etc.
You can always scope out Ebay also.


----------



## V Player (Sep 19, 2004)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i can see how some people might like a gym more than working out at home, more equipment to choose from etc.  *I am not one of those ppl,* if i had a choice i would rather workout at home, i don't need other people with me, *i hate the music most gyms play, i hate the people at the gym and i hate traveling to and from the gym*.  All in all i think you made the right choice, all you really need is a power rack, bench, olympic barbells, db's and weights and you have everything you really need.


Bingo. Thats why this lil brown bundle likes his home gym.



			
				Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> how much did it cost you for your equipment


I have less than 200 dollars total invested in this beauty. Believe it or not, there's really no exercise that I cant perform with a bit of ingenuity:









			
				sportTchick said:
			
		

> New equip is usually kinda expensive depending on what you get.
> You can always checked out shops that see used sports gear


Absolutely. Me, I check junyards, yardsales, and garage sales. Fat people are always getting rid of their fitness equipment once they find out it takes effort. Not pictured is a stationary bike I got for 5 bucks. And that stair stepper only cost me 10. Also I just now got a weider 9940 home gym for 100 bucks. And I have about 300 total pounds of free weights. 4 dumbell handles, one straight barbell, and an ez curl. So that puts me at roughly 300 for the whole setup.


And BUMP on what sporTchick said about that Play it Again Sports re-sell chain, they're great. But you HAVE to watch them closely. I dont know about anywhere else, but around here, almost all of the PIAS stores are selling their used equipment for near brand new retail prices. Same thing on ebay. On what Ive seen on most things Im looking for, Im only saving about 10% off retail. On ebay, sometimes you will find a hell of a deal. But for free weights and exercise equipment, Ive seen mostly "regional buyers only" adds, where they dont offer shipping. So you have to pick it up yourself. But hell, you just have to get creative. Look at me   .


----------



## Yanick (Sep 19, 2004)

haha, thats an awesome picture.  Jackstands for a rack, priceless


----------



## pumpchaser (Sep 19, 2004)

Home gym works IF:
*You're one of those who is motivated to work out without the gym energy to drive you. Most can't, some can - will only find out by trying it. There's a very large market for used equipment because of the majority of those who never use the stuff and want to unload.

Suggestions that can help: 
*Experiment a little and find a few good pieces that are effective, multiple purpose and fairly space efficient. With the right choices and wider selections of quality home equipment now available, you can have gym-quality workouts with virtually no compromises in choices of exercises.
*Home is associated with comfort, thus sometimes it's tough to get up for the workout. Start with a short walk outside or some cardio to get the blood pumping, about equivalent to the effort of getting to the gym.
*Invite a training partner over.
*Put on the TV or music.

Equipment suggestions - anyone?
For me, the Body Solid Powerlift (even better quality than Powertec which is good) or a few of the similar Powertec stations rule - free weight in nature, but IMO even better, plus NO need for a spotter/no safety issues. The advantage with Powertec is that they make some smaller stations, though they're not as comprehensive as the larger stations that they and Bodysolid make. Not that expensive new, and good used prices if you're patient. I also like Bowflex, which i already know is sacrilege to some of you-too bad.

The ultimate for me will be an eventual outdoor gym, but one that also protects the equipment from the elements - have worked out outside  occasionally and it's awesome.

I use gym quality 1/2" rubber mats over the entire area - inexpensive new/used.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 19, 2004)

motivation is not a problem for me. i cant wait to work out. plus having that ipod blaring in your ears really helps.


----------



## pumpchaser (Sep 19, 2004)

Ya, I had some nice Trance pumpin through the speakers for this morning's workout..


----------



## V Player (Sep 19, 2004)

I work out to silence. Cant stand music when I lift. 



Unless its something like Barry Manilow, Barry White, piano concertos...stuff like that. Cant handle heavy music.


----------



## Evil ANT (Sep 19, 2004)

Odd, I don't listen to music when I lift, either. Glad I'm not the only one who works out in silence. It's rare when I'll turn on the stereo. Very rare.

My home gym rocks and I feel I get a better workout than in an actual gym. From my home gym, which has everything needed to get huge, I can work out whenever I want, listen to whatever I want (should I chose to listen to music), and I can wear whatever I want. I can't stand working out with a shirt on, so the home gym really benefits me in this area.

I'm not really a people person so I get a better workout in when I fly solo. Sometimes I'll have friends over to spot me and I'll spot them, but more often than not you'll catch me working out alone in peace and quiet.


----------



## Randy (Sep 19, 2004)

Damn this a perfect picture to add to my REDNECK PHOTO collection  
This goes in under "Redneck Gym"   Classic 

I hope you bought your kids a new swing set


----------



## sportTchick (Sep 19, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> motivation is not a problem for me. i cant wait to work out. plus having that ipod blaring in your ears really helps.



Hell yeah...
Same for me, drowns out everything even your own pain sometimes when the music in pumping hard too.


----------



## sportTchick (Sep 19, 2004)

MetalV dude- 

that is the most classic gym ever...
The only problem is that you are from the south and have none of that equipment up on cinderblocks!


----------



## Phred (Sep 19, 2004)

I workout at home and do not have any motivation issues at all.  I w/o 6 nites a week. And keep the w/os to about an hour.  I think my rep range day for back and calfs may go 1h 15m, but all the other w/os are under 1h.  I was getting kind of bored until I did 2 things.  One was I started P/RR/S, and altered it to RR/P/RR/S.  I even changed up the RR weeks so I am doing the same exercises, but in a different order.  This keeps the weeks from being boring.  I also, got a power rack, which allowed for more variation in some lifts as I can go heavier without safety being an issue (I wo alone).  

Like others have mentioned, I do not like wo with people, that just does not motivate me.  People just slow down my wo as I have to wait for equip or hunt it down or listen to the crappy music.  As intense as my w/os are, it is peaceful and my time to reflect on the day (which is one of the reasons I w/o at nite after dinner).   I end my day with a good w/o, listening to music I want to listen to at my pace, and no waiting for equipment.  Oh yea, and if I just want to leave the weights laying around I can.


----------



## V Player (Sep 19, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Damn this a perfect picture to add to my REDNECK PHOTO collection
> This goes in under "Redneck Gym"   Classic
> 
> I hope you bought your kids a new swing set


Ha ha....Im not a redneck, Im asian/hispanic. But yeah....I can see where you're comin from   . And Im single w/no kids, so...... dang, Im startin to wonder about the hispanic part   .




			
				sportTchick said:
			
		

> MetalV dude-
> 
> that is the most classic gym ever...
> The only problem is that you are from the south and have none of that equipment up on cinderblocks!


*bows*...you do me much honor, my lady.   

.........cinder blocks.....now THATS a good idea. Seriously. One of my lat exercises includes putting one of those car ramps upside down, loading it with weights, and pulling it like a sled accross the yard with a rope. It really does work, let me tell ya. Wonder what I could do with cinder blocks.......*ponders heavily*


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 19, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> and dont forget working out naked.....wear shoes of course lol.



Actually I workout barefoot and shirtless every time.  That is one thing I would miss about a gym as opposed to working out at home.


----------



## Randy (Sep 19, 2004)

Metal V ,

I didn't mean to come across like I was insulting or making fun of your gym. It actually shows lots of creativity. Being able to rig your own setups is most of the game. It looks like you do have some good Ideas there. I like the way you have the chains connected to the barbell. That looks like it would work for both shrugs and squats... Anyway, you got to start out somewhere and not everyone has several grand to buy state of the art equipment...

Good job Metal V Player  I admire ya


----------



## V Player (Sep 20, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Metal V ,
> 
> I didn't mean to come across like I was insulting or making fun of your gym.


I didnt take it that way at all, my man   . 


Thanks for the props   ! And you hit it dead on about the chains. I use them for shrugs and squats, but also for bench pressess. I just put a pad on one of those ramps, lay on it, get undeneath the chains, and press, lol.


I could probably afford a "real" gym (and I may some day), but I was like, "now why the hell do I wanna to do all that since the object is to just plain LIFT and create intensity??" So I just went and made up stuff, lol.


----------



## shellspeare (Sep 20, 2004)

it looks great, probably even better when you are using it *wink*.
And i bet it's much better than a grands worth of state of the art quip!


----------



## V Player (Sep 20, 2004)

shellspeare said:
			
		

> it looks great, probably even better when you are using it *wink*.
> And i bet it's much better than a grands worth of state of the art quip!


Its a gas to use, yeah. Particularly when the neighbors try and stare.




Ok......I just have to ask.......does EVERY beautiful woman into fitness congregate on this board????? No, no....Im serious. Really. Not suking up. Its just....you have rockgazer, GoalGetter (damn if she aint.........I better not say), Atherjen, Shutupantra1n, BritChick, Sapphire, Velveteyes, shellspeare, greekblondechic and probably a thousand others. This is unreal. I tell my friends about this place all the time and ..... its just mind boggling, thats all. Carry on. Dont pay me any mind.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Ok......I just have to ask.......does EVERY beautiful woman into fitness congregate on this board????? No, no....Im serious. Really. Not suking up. Its just....you have rockgazer, GoalGetter (damn if she aint.........I better not say), Atherjen, Shutupantra1n, BritChick, Sapphire, Velveteyes, shellspeare, greekblondechic and probably a thousand others. This is unreal. I tell my friends about this place all the time and ..... its just mind boggling, thats all. Carry on. Dont pay me any mind.


Metal V,
I agree with you 100%.

We now return you to the original intent of this post .


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 20, 2004)

I have my own home gym. Problem is no one to workout with. But it's ok as I'm always here when others can't make it.
T.O.M


----------



## sportTchick (Sep 20, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> One of my lat exercises includes putting one of those car ramps upside down, loading it with weights, and pulling it like a sled accross the yard with a rope. It really does work, let me tell ya. Wonder what I could do with cinder blocks.......*ponders heavily*



I figured that since I am going to be working out at home soon & since I live up here in the winter when it snows I can go all Rocky IV on my workouts, human sled wood through the yard, hang some meat in the shed out back to pound on...


----------



## V Player (Sep 20, 2004)

sportTchick said:
			
		

> I figured that since I am going to be working out at home soon & since I live up here in the winter when it snows I can go all Rocky IV on my workouts,


I envy you....



			
				sportTchick said:
			
		

> hang some meat in the shed out back to pound on...


Cool idea.....but Id eat it.


----------



## sportTchick (Sep 20, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Cool idea.....but Id eat it.



Saves ya the effort of blending a protein shake, I like my meat pretty rare anyway, just have to throw some of that salt on it...plenty on the road when it snows...


----------



## V Player (Sep 20, 2004)

sportTchick said:
			
		

> Saves ya the effort of blending a protein shake, I like my meat pretty rare anyway, just have to throw some of that salt on it...plenty on the road when it snows...


Man....this shiet is hardcore, yo


----------



## pumpchaser (Sep 21, 2004)

This is one of the BEST white trash gyms i've seen to date..DAMN. For extra weight you can hang a bucket of sand on each side, filled to different volumes to vary the resistance, or use some of the spare tires you probably have lying in the grass. For squats have one or more of the twelve kids sit on each end..Awesome!


----------



## Randy (Sep 21, 2004)

I used to have a squat machine and used to add steel automotive fly wheels for the weights on each side.(worked great ).


----------



## V Player (Sep 21, 2004)

pumpchaser said:
			
		

> This is one of the BEST white trash gyms i've seen to date..DAMN.


Yeah. Only problem is I aint white. Im asian/hispanic. Thats me in my avatar   .


> For extra weight you can hang a bucket of sand on each side, filled to different volumes to vary the resistance, or use some of the spare tires you probably have lying in the grass.


 No tires on the grass, I actually keep a well manicured back yard except the immediate lifting area where I drop weights on occasion. 





> For squats have one or more of the twelve kids sit on each end..Awesome!


I dont have any kids.


----------



## Randy (Sep 21, 2004)

I have a friend selling his house in Richardson Texas Metal V....    He showed me the sales write up for his house.  It stated that it was 2 years old and that the roof was just replaced.   I flagged on that at asked why.  He said it was common in Texas that they get hail the size of baseballs every few years.  I wondered why the homes where so cheap... I knew there had to be a catch somewhere      Do you get hail like that in Dallas?


----------



## V Player (Sep 21, 2004)

Richardson is a small city within the county of Dallas and pretty much just around the corner from where I live. I've lived In Dallas my whole life and Ive never heard that before..... Doesnt mean its not true, just means Ive never heard that one.

We get hail here, but ......... I wouldnt say its as bad as your friend lets on. I would say that Id doubt there would be many survivors if we had ice the size of baseballs falling from the sky as often as your says. Not to mention all the property damage. *shrug*


----------



## Randy (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah I have no idea being a Californian all my life. I just thought it was strange to have to replace a roof after only 2 years. Maybe it was just a freak hail storm, but must have been pretty substantial to require a roof replacement. Well hopefully it was just an isolated instance. Would sure suck to have to replace your roof every 2 to 3 years.... Man... Here we have earthquakes, but most get through it with little to no damage. My house survived the 7.1 Loma Prieta quake back in 89 I believe it was. Sure was a scary quake though. When you ride a quake of that magnitude a minute seems like an hour.... lasts a long long time


----------

